# 69209 Ear Lavage



## ivygirl18@hotmail.com (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello,

I can not find what the documentation requirements are for 69209 ear lavage. Is it similar to the documentation for the 62910 except the use of instrumentation? I know staff can perform but should there be documentation in the nurse note or provider note? What needs to be there to support?!

Any help would be appreciated! 

Thank you

Abby Ronco-Hopkins, CPC, CPMA


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Jul 12, 2017)

69209 was developed to differentiate between direct and indirect approaches of removing impacted cerumen (earwax) performed or supervised by physicians or other qualified health care professionals.  The documentation in the medical records would be the same for both 69209 and 69210 with the only difference being that an wax curette or other cutting tool was not used during the lavage.


----------



## ivygirl18@hotmail.com (Jul 17, 2017)

Chelle-Lynn said:


> 69209 was developed to differentiate between direct and indirect approaches of removing impacted cerumen (earwax) performed or supervised by physicians or other qualified health care professionals.  The documentation in the medical records would be the same for both 69209 and 69210 with the only difference being that an wax curette or other cutting tool was not used during the lavage.





Chelle-Lynn,

Okay thank you!


----------

